# Patina--Force it or let come naturally?



## sal paradise (Feb 21, 2016)

I have just ordered my first Carbon blade -- a 240 Misono Sweden -- and I'm curious about caring for this knife, specifically preventing rusting and reducing reactivity with foods.  So I guess those things are related to forming a patina.

My question(s):

Should I force a patina right away, using mustard or vinegar or similar?

Should I let it form naturally, but maybe help it along by slicing  a few pounds of onions/potatoes/other cheap produce?

Some other option?

I am now a home cook, so I do not have easy access to 50# bags of onions anymore.  Oddly mixed emotions about that...


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Option #2


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Better see how it reacts to a natural patina. Use it, wash it, dry it carefully (the tang also).

There's a beautiful _wabi-sabi_ mistic in building natural patinas.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats on the new knife! Post up patina pictures of whichever path you choose


----------



## sal paradise (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks Ben. I do plan to try to open up the knife pretty much right when I get it. I'm a bit of a novice sharpener, though. I know the basics (I think), more or less, but any tips related to the misono would certainly be appreciated.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Benuser said:


> *But make sure to clean the very edge, e.g. by* *cutting very lightly in a cork. *


This is a very good advice. I adopted it.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

It's hard to beat a good looking mustard patina - check out Michael Rader's mustard kissed blades.  Interestingly I find slicing rare red meat to really hasten the job too as well as onion and ripe red bell peppers.  Cabbage too come to think of it.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I've never forced a patina, but I just bought a used knife that had one forced.

Option #1 and #2 side by side





  








12829535_10102607132701979_935040175001110474_o.jp




__
millionsknives


__
Mar 6, 2016








Bottom line do what you want


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Option #1 is a great makeover MM - I like the handle and the patina.

Here's a fun thread - http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/299-My-favorite-color-is-BLUE!-A-patina-thread


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Not my handywork.  I never got the curved handlemaking skills down.  I just make simple shapes!  This one you'll notice is the same suien vc but the profile is flatter than the original on the right.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

That patina thread is one of my favorites 

That new (used) Suien looks great!


----------



## sal paradise (Feb 21, 2016)

I didn't force a patina...but I have been slack about wiping it down right away and is picking up some pretty cool patterns from things like onions and peppers that have clung to the blade for a few minutes.





  








image.jpeg




__
sal paradise


__
Mar 19, 2016












  








image.jpeg




__
sal paradise


__
Mar 19, 2016


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

image.jpg




__
brianshaw


__
Mar 19, 2016












  








image.jpg




__
brianshaw


__
Mar 19, 2016


----------



## eve12 (Dec 13, 2016)

Is it possible to remove a forced patina that has been done on a knife from a while ago? I've just been wondering about this.


----------



## eve12 (Dec 13, 2016)

Benuser said:


> Sure. Any abrasive. Think coarse ScotchBrite. But perhaps someone has a chemical instead of a mechanical solution.


Thanks for the quick response. Yeah, I wonder if baking soda would work as well.....


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Check out Kristopher on pages 4+5, wow! stuff:

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/31929/what-kind-of-knife-do-you-have/90

Then of course there is etching and dying, which takes it to a whole nother level.


----------



## eve12 (Dec 13, 2016)

Rick Alan said:


> Check out Kristopher on pages 4+5, wow! stuff:
> 
> http://www.cheftalk.com/t/31929/what-kind-of-knife-do-you-have/90
> 
> Then of course there is etching and dying, which takes it to a whole nother level.


That's beautiful! He has obviously taken the time to apply the mustard. He must have some talent in art to do that.

Looks really cool.


----------

